# Pharmacy/Drug Store Bottle?



## fnye217 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello,

I have had this bottle for a while, i believe it to be pre 1900s because there is no seam going to the top. The bottle has graphite in it, but I dont know what purpose it would serve in a pharmacy or a drug store so maybe I'm wrong? Was wondering if anyone had any more information on the background of it and maybe a rough date on it and possible if it has any value because of the label.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 11, 2016)

It's a prescription bottle from the turn of the century.  I don't know why a pharmacy would be prescribing graphite but from the old pharmacy bottles I've seen they often dealt with a much wider range of substances than current pharmacies do, as there would have been a limited amount of places to purchase such things.

The monetary value is probably fairly low if there isn't any embossing, unless Ashland, Alabama has a whole bunch of bottle collectors living in it.  That said, it's likely very rare and certainly has historical value.  Pharmacy bottles are one of my favourite things to collect because of the local historical link (and their affordability).


----------



## fnye217 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hmm, okay that makes sense I had 2 of these ones from ashland and only have this one left, i have one with a hand written label that has graphite to. I have found a bunch of pharmacy and medical bottles, I sold some a while ago and they were pretty pricey, I have no idea why they were so special though.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 12, 2016)

Are you sure it's graphite? Someone may have reused the bottle, maybe black powder for reloading?


----------



## sandchip (Jan 12, 2016)

No telling, but you'll find from early drugstore ads that they sold paints, window glass, you name it.  Cool deep South bottle.


----------



## fnye217 (Jan 12, 2016)

I am almost sure it is, because i had another bottle just like it and it had a chip in it and the contents came out and when i cleaned it up it resembled graphite a little on the paper, but not 100% sure


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 20, 2016)

The best bet is to find an Alabama collector who is interested in local bottles. I wouldn't empty the contents and would keep the label intact of course. Did you buy the pair of these for your collection or as bottles for re-sale?


----------



## alabamacollector (Jan 20, 2016)

hey, I collect Alabama bottles an I would most definitely be interested in getting this bottle if you would want to sell it. Also any other Alabama bottles that you had I might be interested in as well. Thanks!


----------



## Bottles.89 (Aug 22, 2016)

Is this for sale?


----------



## sandchip (Aug 27, 2016)

Looking again at the picture, the contents look sort of like smokeless gunpowder.  All the graphite that I've seen is extremely fine and matte black in color.


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 27, 2016)

I agree with that assessment. Take a small pitch outside, and touch a lit match to see. If so, be careful , as the metal cap on glass due to static electricity, could spark an ignition of the contents. Most gunpowder is stored in plastic containers.


----------

